# Brisbane Waters ??



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Seeing the success that tryhard has been having with top water luring in the shallows, I have been looking for similar opportunities closer to Sydney. Unfortunately most of the waterways around Sydney are flooded river valleys so there aren't any extensive flats. The best flats in Sydney are in Botany Bay but are locked away in a Sanctuary (Towra Point).

The exception to this seems to be Brisbane Waters at the southern end of the Central Coast. An inspection of NSW Maritime boating maps and Google Earth show very similar conditions to those in Wallis Lake, with sand/mud islands, lots of very shallow water around them, substantial oyster leases and some narrow channels with very strong tidal flows.

So to our Central Coast brethren, and I mean you Crowdy! Have you done any fishing around these flats? The island on the north side of the Woy Woy channel looks very promising. Any information you have about these flats would be great. With a little bit of local knowledge, I am very keen to have a go at this style of fishing. Happy to get to Woy Woy for a dawn start.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t fished there before but if the diary allows I'm keen to explore.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes, hit the flats either side of high then move over to the racks. Get dinner and sport if we're lucky.

Guys I'm thinking of Aug 27 at this stage. It coincides with the new moon. We could have a gentlemen's hours start, fish the interior flats of Pelican Island then move to the racks on the fall. I know this doesn't suit you Ken, but I might be persuaded to do it again in September.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Count me in. Sounds like a great trip. To the lure shop I must go for some poppers


----------



## Stevo (Dec 29, 2005)

I bought a kayak today, I live on Brisbane waters and love fishing. Would love to join you blokes on your trip if that was OK. Brisbane waters are perfect for this style of fishing which is one of the reasons for the new yak.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome Stevo. You are very welcome to join us.

For details of coming trip see http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3045


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Hi Stevo,

Welcome to the forum mate. Congratulations on the new Yak! What yak did you choose by the way? Tell us a little about yourself either here or in the new members forum. I spend a bit of time on the central coast up around Catherine Hill Bay and Lake Macquarie and would love to go for a yak fish with you sometime.

John


----------



## crowdy (Oct 20, 2005)

Welcome Stevo - look forward to catching up on the 27th trip.

I have had decent results around Riley's island (to the east of Woy Woy channel), and also some good flathead around the islands to the south west of Riley's. Mainly in summer and autumn though; haven't been out there this winter yet - have been thrashing Patonga to try and work out its secrets/possibilities.

I'd like to try the flats at the top of Paddy's Channel for whiting - I've used Berkley worms for this in the past, but maybe poppers are worth a go? The whole area is pretty heavily worked over by boats, so it'd be good to get into the tricky shallow spots they struggle in.

Crowdy


----------



## Stevo (Dec 29, 2005)

It should be a good waterway for kayaks. The majority is very shallow and makes it limited for power boats. I,m looking forward to trying out all those areas I could never get to by boat. The oyster leases should also prove very productive in the yak, I have seen the bream in the water there, although they are very timid. Should be a good day out. Can anyone recommend types of poppers??


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Steve, the river2sea bubblepop 35s are good, although their trebles have to be replaced. I've got a Daiwa Live Cicada that's only caught one fish, but it was a 41cm bream. Eastcoast lures makes a range of interesting poppers, but I've not tried them. Then there are the "dawgs" like the Smiths Towadi. There are lots out there. I haven't done much of this type of fishing so it'll be a bit of an experiment.


----------

